# 25# bag of sugar to how much water?



## PA Pete (Feb 2, 2005)

Water weighs 8.34 lbs/gal. So if you want to make up 1:1 by weight, you want to know how many gallons of water equals 25 lbs.

Figuring roughly, 8.34 lbs x 3 gal = about 25 lbs

More precisely: 

25/8.34 = 2.9976 

So you'd want to use 3 gallons of water









Hope that helped!

-Pete


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

That's one way to figure it. Another is that a pint of water weighs one pound so you need 25 pints, which is 3 gallons and one pint. Either is close enough for government (or bee) work.


----------



## PA Pete (Feb 2, 2005)

Good shortcut - Thanks MB


----------



## Tom Chaudoir (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey wait! Is it by weight? I thought 1:1 syrup was one cup of each. Please advise before I do something stupid.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Not to worry Tom, it works both ways.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

how many cups of sugar are there in 25 lbs.?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

"how many cups of sugar are there in 25 lbs.?"

Approximately 2 cups/lb. For 25lbs....about 50.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Hey wait! Is it by weight? 

Repeat after me: "It doesn't matter. I just doesn't matter."

A pint of sugar weighs about a pound. A pint of water weighs about a pound. "A pints a pound the world around."


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Chef Isaac . . .
>25 pound bag of sugar to how much water to make 1:1?

10.167 quarts or 2.5417 gallons water. Makes 16.452 qts of syrup.


Dick Allen . . .
>how many cups of sugar are there in 25 lbs.? 

10 lbs = Approx 23 cups (Domino Sugar) Per label 10/03, 
so 50 lbs = approx 57.5 cups. 

Everyone needs to remember the point make by MrBEE:
"It doesn't matter. It just doesn't matter."
"It doesn't matter. It just doesn't matter."
"It doesn't matter. It just doesn't matter."
"It doesn't matter. It just doesn't matter."

Mix syrup by weight OR by volume, "It doesn't matter".


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

So there are 28.75 pints of sugar in 25 lbs of sugar. And mixing 25 pints of water with 28.75 pints of sugar will be how much? My math (which Dave W might recall was flawed in a recent post about the weight/volume of beeswax) gives 1.15:1

Personally, I subscribe to the "It doesn't matter" school of thinking. My sugar syrup is mixed with hot tap water in the "good enuf" tradition. None of my bees have keeled over and died as a result of my less than precise mixture.

Note: My quotation marks are not intended to be 'distanful'


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

That was fun. Lets do it in metric now.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>That was fun. Lets do it in metric now.

OK. You take a litre of sugar and litre of water. Or a kg of sugar and kg of water. Or a kg of sugar and a litre of water. Anyway you cut it it's still 1:1 syrup.









Better?

BTW that works because a litre of water weighs a kg and a litre of sugar weighs about a kg.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

DaveW
>so 50 lbs = approx 57.5 cups.

come on Dave, one decimal?
I know you can do better









Dave

[ April 04, 2006, 01:16 PM: Message edited by: drobbins ]


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 25, 2003)

Now for the toughie, Which weighs more a pound of sugar, or a pound of water??


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

<<BTW that works because a litre of water weighs a kg and a litre of sugar weighs about a kg.>>

"My car gets 50 rods to the hogshead and that's the way I like it"--Grampa Simpson


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Which weighs more a pound of feathers or a pound of Gold?

Dickm


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

With gold going for around $585/oz., I think the number of dollar bills paid for a pound of gold would weigh more than the number of dollar bills paid for a pound of feathers.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

A pound of feathers.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

So if I have this straight.......... 1 cup or water equals 1 cup of sugar???


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 25, 2003)

Or is it one cup of sugar to one cup of water 







 
Wink, wink, nudge, nudge  


 HURRY SPRING


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll trade you a pound of feathers for a pound of gold








heck, I'll even throw in the chicken 

Dave

[ April 04, 2006, 08:36 PM: Message edited by: drobbins ]


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

A pound of feathers is 16 ounces...A pound of gold is only 12 ounces.... If you don't believe me, ask Troy..He measured it.

Now for the sugar water, the correct measurement is one gallon of sugar to 8 pounds of water.










[ April 04, 2006, 09:38 PM: Message edited by: iddee ]


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Ok,,,, OK..... if 1 cup water equals 1 cup sugar?? then does 2 cups of water equal 2 cups of sugar???

If it does then I think I get it now....


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

>A pound of feathers is 16 ounces...A pound of gold is only 12 ounces

see, look what a good deal I'm giving you








let's make a deal

Dave

edit: plus, you get a free chicken 

[ April 04, 2006, 10:06 PM: Message edited by: drobbins ]


----------



## Tim H (Apr 11, 2005)

ahh trivia... little known facts about lesser known things...

a pound of feathers weighs more than a pound of gold. The feathers are measured in avoirdupois pounds -- the 16 oz / lb we're all familiar with. As has been pointed out, the gold is measure in troy pounds -- with 12 oz / lb. But a avoirdupois ounce isn't the same as a troy ounce. 

When all is said and done, the avoirdupois pound weighs in at 453.6 grams, whereas the troy pound wieghs in at 373.2 grams.

So, a pound of feathers really DOES weigh more than a pound of gold!


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

>So if I have this straight.......... 1 cup or water equals 1 cup of sugar???

>Or is it one cup of sugar to one cup of water

Or is it one pound of sugar to one pound of water? There is a difference between a cup of sugar to a cup of water and a pound of sugar to a pound of water, but if it becomes too confusing refer back to the mantra posted earlier.  
aum...aum...aum....

[ April 04, 2006, 11:28 PM: Message edited by: Dick Allen ]


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 25, 2003)

I can just see it now sometime in the future-----our ancestors rummageing through a bunch of garbage (scrap Hard drives/or wires- a spark, then- "We found the start of what was called The 'World Wide Web' and it was started by ==========
=======  BORED BEEKEEPERS  ========== 
 Come on FLOW


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Did someone say, "It doesnt matter"?


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

several someones said it.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

But it does matter. It's important that you wind up with sweet water, not just wet sugar.


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 25, 2003)

iddee; I don't know about that, I'm feeding my bees, the flow is still a couple weeks away, and what I do is pour the sugar on top of saw dust (in a tray) and pour some water on top of the sugar, they seem to like the 'wet' sugar (just my own observation). It also asorbs the moisture from the air and don't we sometimes use granalated sugar on the top bars?? There it just gets wet.
It appears to me that it really doesn't matter. Maybe they process the 'sweet' water faster, I don't know.

[ April 05, 2006, 01:49 PM: Message edited by: SilverFox ]


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I will never put dry sugar on my hives for feed..Maybe to dust for mites, but not for feeding....Besides, who gives you the right to turn this thread back to seriousness?









PS..You should feed sawdust to your termites, not your bees..


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 25, 2003)

LOL, LOL, LOL

















I SORRY MASTA










 Where do you think I'm getting the saw dust from??


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>It's important that you wind up with sweet water, not just wet sugar.

Not really. But it's nice to end with what you expect.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Wet sugar is ok. Wet sugar will make fondant (if it isn't too wet). Many beekeepers feed fondant to their bees. The easy to remember method is the 1-2-3-4-5 procedure. ONE pound of water mixed with FIVE pounds of sugar HEATED to 234º. However, like anything else beekeepers discuss it gets more complicated. 

A five pound bag of sugar lists its serving size as 1 teaspoon and lists the number of servings per package as 567. Well, a cup contains 16 tablespoons or 48 teaspoons. That gives 11.8125 cups or 5.90625 pints of sugar per 5 pound sack.

For you guys that need preciseness in your mixing you will need to determine if you are using weight/weight for your mix or volume/volume. If you are using weight/weight and mix a five pound sack of sugar with a pound of water for your fondant you will have a 5:1 mixture. However, if you use volume/volume and mix the total volume of a 5 pound sack of sugar with a pint of water you will have a 5.90625:1 mixture. 

Note: I have made fondant using both the volume/volume and weight/weight mixes and my bees enjoyed both mixes immensely.


----------



## Tom Chaudoir (Nov 20, 2005)

*This just in from our high tech kitche... er.... labroratory.* 

My 2 shiny new plastic division feeders are advertised to hold "about a gallon" each. There are 16 cups in a gallon. For 2 gallons I need 16 water and 16 sugar. It's a no brainer.

Nope. The batch came out to about 27 cups instead of 32. At first I faulted myself for being too senile to count to 16. Then I took a breath and thought about air. Those cups of sugar weren't solid. There's air space between the grains. Live and learn.

But of course, it just doesn't matter 

[ April 06, 2006, 08:44 PM: Message edited by: Tom Chaudoir ]


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 25, 2003)

Well said, Tom, Well said.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

5 lbs = Approx 11-1/2 cups (Domino Pure Cane Granulated Sugar) [Per label 8/15/03]

1-1/2 qt sugar and 1-1/2 qt water makes 1 gal syrup (in my kitchen).









Dont know much about "air in sugar", but am sure the sugar melts (w/heat & water) and they both become liquid????

EDIT! EDIT! EDIT!
The above info is wrong!
I'll bet it should be 2-1/2 qts of each.
See new post below.

[ April 07, 2006, 03:39 PM: Message edited by: Dave W ]


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Dave W, I like your kitchen...3 quarts make one gallon syrup. That's about twice what I get....Better check your measurements, Partner.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

---Better check your measurements, Partner.

See idee that thar issue is where the air amongst them thar grains of sugar come into play....


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I guess it's time to get my reloading scale out and measure EXACTLY how much a pint of sugar weighs...


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

>1-1/2 qt sugar and 1-1/2 qt water makes 1 gal syrup

Well . . . not sure where that came from (no record).









Lets try this:
6.0785 lbs of sugar and 2.4719 qts water makes 1 gal syrup.

Thanks for keeping an "eye on me". (Not in kitchen now







)

[ April 07, 2006, 03:11 PM: Message edited by: Dave W ]


----------



## Jim Williamson (Feb 16, 2006)

> There's air space between the grains. Live and learn.


Yes, that's true. But there's more to it than that. Even if you had a solid block of sugar with no crystals that would allow air pockets, you would, upon combining with water, still end up with less volume than you had with the sugar and water separately. As the sugar becomes a solution with the water, water molecules move in between sugar molecules. The water dipoles bond with the polar regions of the sugar molecule. This is known as a nonionic solute. You would, of course, have the same weight or mass but you end up with less volume due to the more efficient alignment of the molecules.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>you end up with less volume due to the more efficient alignment of the molecules.

Phew. Finally







I started out a couple of times to try an explain the difference between a solution and a mixture but just couldn't get it to come out right. I had all the right words but when I put them together, the explanation came up short


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 25, 2003)

" The water dipoles bond with the polar regions of the sugar molecule. "
Are we talking about the North polar or the south polar???  

 I konw, I know,
" It doesn't matter, It just dosen't matter." 

[ April 07, 2006, 04:13 PM: Message edited by: SilverFox ]


----------



## GaryC3 (Jul 15, 2005)

Well I am a brand new beekeeper and got 2 hives just 8 days ago. I put 1 gallon of water in a pot and bring to 160 and mix in 5 lbs sugar. Let it cool and that is what I have been feeding - They are really putting it down and seem to be doing great. Does that mean I am a little light with the sugar ? 

water = 8.33 lbs per gal

www.ncbeekeeper.com


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

>They are really putting it down

sounds like you got it nailed








the idea is to give them thin syrup in the spring to simulate nectar
If they relly like it you're doing the right thing
technically that's a bit less than 1:1, doesn't matter does it?

Dave


----------



## Bill Ruble (Jan 2, 2006)

Don't listen to Dave, I will top his offer, I'll thow in 2 chickens!!


----------



## Bill Ruble (Jan 2, 2006)

In fact, I will even give you Turkey feathers with the turkey!! Now see what a good fella I am?


----------



## beebuzz (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey let's get a two compartment feeder. water in one sugar in the other. Maybe they'll mix it their self.


----------



## PA Pete (Feb 2, 2005)

Put some white wine vinegar in with the water and some baking soda in with the sugar and they will  

-Pete


----------

